# TMI* Fluid squeezed out of my boobs!! What does that mean?



## perfect plan

I know this could mean absolutely anything as i have done a bit of background reading but i was really interested to know what you guys thought.

So my TTC journey started on Valentines day and my internet cheapy ovulation test said that i was ovulating that very day, so romantically thats where our journey began.

Now things get a little strange, probably around 12-13dpo, i took an ovulation test as well as a pregnancy test (don't ask me why, maybe i just wanted to see something with two lines!) and the ovulation test was the strongest positive yet!:wacko:

Is that normal?

Anyway needless to say the journey continued with me being quite down for a few days after the FRER BFN ( which is kinda like the end of the speculation test because it is so sensitive ) So i let it go and have tried to forget about things and wait for my period.

I have been BDing regularly with the OH just for fun but noticed that my boobs have been sensitive and achey for around two weeks now! They never hurt for this long! They have gotten bigger and heavier and my bras are so uncomfortable i just have to take them off as soon as i get in most days. One particular day i was about to start taking some water retention tablets and something just made me squeeze my boobs.

So some clear liquid started to come out and i was in total shock! 

Has this happened to anyone else as a sign of early pregnancy? Im going to the doctors on monday so hopefully i will find out whats going on one way or another!

Thanks for reading


----------



## JessPape

assuming you don't have a baby already, it means nothing. Our nipples can leak fluid at any time (blood needs to be looked at) but milk/colostrum, isn't produced till after the placenta has even started to grow (6 weeks) and most people unless they have had a child before, don't leak until 17+ weeks. 

so personally, I wouldn't think of it as anything, UNLESS... You had a previous child, breastfeed, OR could have a possible infection and may want to get it checked out.


----------



## 37Hopeful

Hmm...interesting. I had a friend who had a similar experience. She had no children & 1-2 times fooling around with her man her nippples leaked some fluid. Apart from the embarrassment, the doc said it was not common but normal. 

Ok I'm laughing at your comment that you took an OPK & a HPT at the same time because I JUST did the same thing!! Haha. It's strange your OPK came out positive? I've actually taken OPKs very close to AF just to see what would happen & got almost positives, so perhaps it is picking up some kind of hormone. 

We are exactly in the same boat! I'm 12-13 DPO so keep me posted! Have you checked the position of your cervix? Usually mine is very low & hard before AF & right now it is very high & I can barely reach it.....trying not to get my hopes up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whispersof3

I would take a test to be sure, because I have seen others get positives after this. And also is it possible for your hormones to be out of wack like just stopping birth control? I'm just asking because this happened to me and I got hopeful but turned out all my hormones were wacky from the stupid bc. Hope this is your month! Keep us updated!


----------



## whispersof3

just looked this up and found this info

Listen to this page using ReadSpeaker
Breast and Nipple Discharge: What It Could Mean




For women who aren't breastfeeding, the sight of nipple discharge can be alarming. But if you notice discharge from your nipple, there's no reason to panic. While nipple discharge can be serious, in most cases, it's either normal or due to a minor condition.

Still, if you are not nursing, you should contact your health care provider any time you notice breast discharge. Based upon your symptoms and the results of diagnostic tests, your doctor will decide on the best course of treatment.

what is normal and what is abnormal nipple discharge?

Bloody nipple discharge is never normal. Other signs of abnormality include nipple discharge from only one breast and discharge that occurs spontaneously without anything touching, stimulating, or irritating your breast.

Color isn't usually helpful in deciding if the discharge is normal or abnormal. Both abnormal and normal nipple discharge can be clear, yellow, white, or green in color.

Normal nipple discharge more commonly occurs in both nipples and is often released when the nipples are compressed or squeezed. Some women who are concerned about breast secretions may actually cause it to worsen. They do this by repeatedly squeezing their nipples to check for nipple discharge. In these instances, leaving the nipples alone for a while may help the condition to improve.

Based on your medical evaluation, your doctor will determine whether your nipple discharge is normal (physiologic) or abnormal (pathologic). Even if your doctor determines your breast discharge is abnormal, keep in mind that most pathological conditions that cause nipple discharge are not serious and are easily treated.
What might cause normal nipple discharge?

Some causes of normal nipple discharge include:

Pregnancy . In the early stages of pregnancy, some women notice clear breast discharge coming from their nipples. In the later stages of pregnancy, this discharge may take on a watery, milky appearance.
Stopping breastfeeding. Even after you have stopped nursing your baby, you may notice that a milk-like breast discharge persists for a while.
Stimulation. Nipples may secrete fluid when they are stimulated or squeezed. Normal nipple discharge may also occur when your nipples are repeatedly chafed by your bra or during vigorous physical exercise, such as jogging.

What causes abnormal nipple discharge and can it be noncancerous?

A number of noncancerous conditions can cause nipple discharge.

If your initial medical evaluation indicates the discharge is abnormal, your doctor may ask for more tests. The tests will help determine the underlying condition that's causing the problem and may include one or more of the following:

Laboratory analysis of the discharge
Blood tests
Mammogram and/or ultrasound of one or both breasts
A brain scan
Surgical excision and analysis of one or more ducts in your nipple

Possible causes of abnormal discharge include:

Fibrocystic breast changes. Fibrocystic refers to the presence or development of fibrous tissue and cysts. Fibrocystic changes in your breasts may cause lumps or thickenings in your breast tissue. They do not indicate, though, the presence of cancer. In addition to causing pain and itching, fibrocystic breast changes can, at times, cause secretion of clear, white, yellow, or green nipple discharge.
Galactorrhea. It might sound scary. But galactorrhea simply describes a condition in which a woman's breast secretes milk or a milky nipple discharge even though she is not breastfeeding. Galactorrhea is not a disease and has many possible causes. These include:
Pituitary gland tumors
Certain medications, including some hormones and psychotropic drugs
Some herbs, such as anise and fennel
Hypothyroidism
Illegal drugs, including marijuana
Infection. Nipple discharge that contains pus may indicate an infection in your breast. This is also known as mastitis. Mastitis is usually seen in women who are breastfeeding. But it can develop in women who are not lactating. If you have an infection or abscess in your breast, you may also notice that your breast is sore, red, or warm to the touch.
Mammary duct ectasia. This is the second most common cause of abnormal nipple discharge. It is typically seen in women who are approaching menopause. This condition results in inflammation and possible blockage of ducts located underneath the nipple. When this occurs, an infection may develop that results in thick, greenish nipple discharge.
Intraductal papilloma. These are noncancerous growths in the ducts of the breast. They are the most common reason women experience abnormal nipple discharge. When they become inflamed, intraductal papillomas may result in nipple discharge that contains blood or is sticky in texture.


----------



## perfect plan

Oh wow thank you everyone for getting back to me. Whispers of 3 thank you for so much detailed research!

37 hopeful its crazy what we women do in this tww isn't it! Totally crazy!

Its my doctors appointment 2moro so i will fill you all in on what he says. I have managed to resist testing again, so i will save myself for the morning! In a strange way i prefer the not knowing because then i can still fantasise! Do you guys ever feel that way?


----------



## whispersof3

Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## perfect plan

Hi Everyone

Well i just got back from the doctors. I decided to go through my symptom list earlier in the day and try to shave off the stuff that i could have been making up in my head!

So my "absolutely is happening to me" list is:

Indigestion with everything i eat or drink that is not water. Even things like soup set it off!

The breast liquid, the increase in the size of my breasts, the fact that where my bra sits on my ribcage hurts and i get sharp pains every now and again.

The UTI feeling when i go to the toilet. This one comes and goes but today it felt like a full on UTI, burning and everything but then the following time i went to the toilet it was fine!:wacko:

The on and off nausea through the day. 

Mild cramps every day but not all the way through the day.

The spotting that i had.

And increased appetite.


So he said well from what you have said to me there is every reason to think that you might be pregnant and we cant rule that out despite the negative pregnancy tests. So he has given me a slip to go up to hospital to have a blood test and he has asked me to give a urine sample to rule out a UTI.

Honestly ladies i think sitting down with a health professional and them telling me that my crazy symptoms are legitimate and i could be pregnant has made me so happy! I really dont want to get carried away with that feeling though because there is every chance that i am not.

I will be going up to the hospital tomorrow afternoon and should get the results in 2-3 days. Im scared because i really do want this even though its our first try and i know the chances are slim that we would catch on so easy but it would be so amazing to have the relief of knowing that everything is working and the bun is baking!

I will keep you all posted, thanks for reading! Good luck to you all:flower:


----------



## whispersof3

exciting!!!!!!!! can't wait till tomorrow for you!


----------



## perfect plan

Hi Guys

Well AF arrived this morning! I actually feel ok about it because at least i know whats going on! 

I am still going to do the blood test seen as i had the discharge from my bbs but i am quite sure that it will come back negative.

So i am back in the saddle and feel so much more prepared for this next round! Im going to have fun bding every other day :happydance:

The other positive is that my wedding is in 11 weeks and at least i know that my dress will defo fit!!

Thanks for all the support folks, it was really nice of you to even respond to my thread. See you all in another few weeks, where hopefully i will have it together a bit more lol


----------



## whispersof3

oh that sucks!!! But congrats on getting married!!!!! And enjoy the bd'ing! As my husband says "practice makes perfect when it comes to making babies"!


----------



## goldyfish

hello everyone. I have noticed i have whitish discharge coming out both of my nipples when i squeeze my nipples. I have also noticed that after intercourse of seeing spotting pinkesh in colour, could some one explain to me what that cud be?


----------



## goldyfish

ello everyone. I have noticed i have whitish discharge coming out both of my nipples when i squeeze my nipples. I have also noticed that after intercourse of seeing spotting pinkesh in colour, could some one explain to me what that cud be?


----------

